# Need Help Shipping Furniture to Australia



## katsgraphics

Are you EMIGRATING TO AUSTRALIA ? Matthew James Removals can help you relocate your Furniture and personal effects from any UK address and deliver to any address in Australia. A door to door service, Customs & Insurance included. You can be rest assured that your personal effects are handled with care and fully export wrapped for onward delivery to Australia. Call our team now on 0800 040 7907 to find out the cost of moving your personal effects to Australia will be.


----------

